# Last minute TCCC course in CT



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Very well respected instructor and class
http://redbackone.com/shop/cart.cfm?cmd=view.scat&tcat=49&scat=1009&startrow=1
http://redbackone.com/images/TCCC[2]1.pdf


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Looking for one in the north shore area.


----------

